# Future of TiVo Apps? Flash? HME?



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

So, anybody have any thoughts about the future of HME given the new TiVo Premiere with Flash?
Sounds like they intend to use a Flash subset for their future development instead of the slow HME transition currently in use for advertising / search / video on demand / etc.
I'm ASSUMING they still support HME in the Premiere but I didn't see anything specific about that. Not that I read everything in detail. Regardless, it doesn't seem like HME will have a point anymore if they make the Flash interface available to the masses.... 'course we'll probably have to reverse engineer THAT, TOO... which seems much harder to do.

I've yet to pick up the Flash quill, but I've thought about it several times... if I had an easy, free development setup, I'd try it out.

Any thoughts about how it'll work? any Flash developers that have insight about what subset might be available given how HME works currently?

How about the blue-tooth dongle? I presume we'll have a dozen alternate bluetooth keyboards available as soon as somebody gets hold of the details. I understand the new bluetooth remote setup is meant to work with Series 3 / TiVo HD, also, so we should expect an upgrade and can start planning on those keyboards...so somebody needs to decipher the keyboard events.

Something new to learn again... but seems like it would be well worth it, and hopefully would get a bigger following by the fact that most existing Flash skills would transfer.

I wanna know sooner than later so I know whether to spend my free time learning Flash or go ahead and finish up some stuff I've done as if it were still useful (well, obviously it's still useful to all the non-Premiere users since we won't get Flash anywhere else).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Flash or HME... doesn't really matter.

What matters is if they expose the necessary interfaces to actually do something useful and interact with the main system's capabilities. That's what mostly made HME a dead-end; it was easy enough to learn and use, but everything of more than passing interest required better integration with the capabilities and menu systems of the TiVo, and that was never provided.

If we have access to guide data, the ability to fully interact with the scheduler, season pass, wishlist, record and playback mechanisms, and can run at least on a periodic basic in the background, I'll pre-order 3 or 4 systems right now.


----------

